

Real-World Tufte Graphics in 11 Lines of Code - edw519
http://www.juiceanalytics.com/writing/real-world-tufte-graphics/

======
anonym
Vecto (<http://www.xach.com/lisp/vecto/>) in Common Lisp is excellent for this
sort of thing (see <http://common-lisp.net/project/adw-charting/>, which uses
it).

~~~
whacked_new
Whoa, thanks 2! I'm glad I clicked this thread.

